# SHRIMP EGG ROLLS & CINNAMON SUGAR WON TON'S



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2016)

Felt like having something different for a change & it's been a while since we have made egg rolls.

Basically, just shredded cabbage, chopped water chestnuts, chopped green onion, chopped carrots, grated ginger,

and shrimp & a sauce made with soy sauce, ginger, & garlic powder.













9-3-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Heat up the veggies.













9-3-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Cook until mostly done.













9-3-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Then cool & add the shrimp.













9-3-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Mix the shrimp in the veggies.













9-3-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Next is to make the egg rolls, using Egg Roll wrappers.













9-3-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Fold













9-3-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Using your finger wet the edge of the wrapper.













9-3-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Fold the sides in.













9-3-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Then roll it up. The wet edge will make it stick together.













9-3-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






We ended up with 15 of them. Perfect for 2 nights meals.













9-3-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






For the dipping sauce we used a combo of these two.













9-3-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Just enough mustard to give it a kick.













9-3-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Mixed together & ready for dipping.













9-3-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Oil is ready at 375.













9-3-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






The egg rolls only take about 1 minute to get done.













9-3-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






There you have it dinner for tonight.













9-3-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Yummy!













9-3-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Had some wrappers left over, so we sliced them in strips.













9-3-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Separated them, & got out some cinnamon sugar.













9-3-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Into the fryer for just a minute until brown & crispy.













9-3-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Then some cinnamon sugar mix.













9-3-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






Then toss them to get a good coating.













9-3-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






And finally some powdered sugar.













9-3-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Sep 6, 2016






That's it guys. A pretty simple & tasty meal.

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 6, 2016)

Love the egg rolls Al, great job.

I made a batch of pork egg roles a while back, they were good too.

I like the shrimp filling!

Point!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Al...   Looks really good....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2016)

That looks Mighty Tasty, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMmmmmm...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never got into that kind of cooking, but I sure could help you eat that stuff !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks great!! Love making egg rolls. 
If you have any left over smoked chicken the next time you make them try subbing that for the shrimp. It's life changing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Love the egg rolls Al, great job.
> 
> I made a batch of pork egg roles a while back, they were good too.
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

I guess just about anything you can think of would work as a filling.

Have to try some other meats next time.

Al


DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Al...   Looks really good....


Thanks Dave!

Appreciate it buddy!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> That looks Mighty Tasty, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! Appreciate the point too!

If you lived a little closer, I'd bring you over a few!

Al


Mdboatbum said:


> Looks great!! Love making egg rolls.
> If you have any left over smoked chicken the next time you make them try subbing that for the shrimp. It's life changing!


Thanks man!

I'll remember that the next chicken I smoke.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> If you lived a little closer, I'd bring you over a few!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

If I lived a little closer, I'd come over and get some!!

Bear


----------



## link (Sep 6, 2016)

Man those look good Al. I may have to give these a try.

Link


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2016)

Tasty looking egg rolls Al. I bought some wrappers maybe this can be motivation.Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2016)

That was a cook knocked outta the park Al !  Very nice !   :drool    :beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2016)

WOW.    That looks like a perfect meal and dessert.

POINTS.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2016)

link said:


> Man those look good Al. I may have to give these a try.
> 
> Link





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That was a cook knocked outta the park Al ! Very nice !





c farmer said:


> WOW.    That looks like a perfect meal and dessert.
> 
> POINTS.


Thanks a lot fellas, it is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2016)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking egg rolls Al. I bought some wrappers maybe this can be motivation.


Thanks B!

They are fun & easy to make.

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice egg rolls Al!  My GF loves egg rolls and pot stickers.  I will surprise her with those won tons strips next time we have a Chinese night.  Thanks!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Nice egg rolls Al!  My GF loves egg rolls and pot stickers.  I will surprise her with those won tons strips next time we have a Chinese night.  Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!

Those strips are addictive!

Al


----------



## remsr (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks good Al, I haven't made egg rolls in years. When I do it's never traditional, I have put scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage. Hash browns and onions in them, Cajun cabbage roll stuffing, turkey dinner in them, Mexican rice and fajitas in them and more. Believe it or not I have never put shrimp in one. Now I am going to.
Randy,


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks good Al! You need to get yourself a discada for frying those! 

My sous chef likes to make them with pulled pork or shredded beef and BBQ sauce in them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Al! You need to get yourself a discada for frying those!
> 
> My sous chef likes to make them with pulled pork or shredded beef and BBQ sauce in them.


Thanks Case!

That sounds really good.

As a matter of fact I just thawed out some PP for lunch.

Maybe I'll give that a try for dinner.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Looks good Al, I haven't made egg rolls in years. When I do it's never traditional, I have put scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage. Hash browns and onions in them, Cajun cabbage roll stuffing, turkey dinner in them, Mexican rice and fajitas in them and more. Believe it or not I have never put shrimp in one. Now I am going to.
> Randy,


Thanks Randy,

Man I never would of thought of half of that stuff.

It all sounds really good, I guess I'll have to step outside the box & try some new fillings.

We always use shrimp.

Al


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2016)

You do have a broad repertoire, Al! These look great and deserve points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> You do have a broad repertoire, Al! These look great and deserve points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


----------



## remsr (Sep 11, 2016)

Good morning Al,
Don't know why I never put shrimp in my egg rolls. I love shrimp and put it in many dishes and cook it many different ways by itself. 
At one time I kept egg roll wrappers in the refrigerator all the time. They don't have a long shelf life so instead of letting them go bad I started filling them with left overs. Wonder how a smoked brisket hash egg roll would taste? Or maybe jambalaya, just add a little more rice to dry it up a bit.
 Deep frying certainly adds another layer of flavor to everything.
Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Good morning Al,
> Don't know why I never put shrimp in my egg rolls. I love shrimp and put it in many dishes and cook it many different ways by itself.
> At one time I kept egg roll wrappers in the refrigerator all the time. They don't have a long shelf life so instead of letting them go bad I started filling them with left overs. Wonder how a smoked brisket hash egg roll would taste? Or maybe jambalaya, just add a little more rice to dry it up a bit.
> Deep frying certainly adds another layer of flavor to everything.
> Randy,


Hey Randy,

We don't eat fried food to often, so when we make egg rolls I try to use up all the wrappers.

We either have people over or make the sugar coated ones like I did here.

Or both in some cases.

I have always put shrimp in our egg rolls, but now I'm realizing there are endless possibilities to explore.

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 16, 2016)

SA,I just saw this post those look awesome !


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA,I just saw this post those look awesome !


Thanks CM!

I appreciate it Buddy!

Al


----------

